# DNP - Slowing Metabolism



## Xtren (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi dudes,

Day 2 of my DNP cycle. Running 200mg daily for roughly 2-4wks 

If i take DNP for longer durations is my body more susceptible to lowering my metabolism to burn less?

or is this considered building tolerance?


----------



## Beti ona (Sunday at 12:25 PM)

Use the search engine, all the information you are looking for has already been discussed.


----------



## Xtren (Monday at 12:32 PM)

Beti ona said:


> Use the search engine, all the information you are looking for has already been discussed.


I've read a lot on it, i suppose I'm looking for a more direct answer.

Some info on this cycle - Starting Weight 257.8lbs

Started 1/5/2023 
First cycle, running 200mg daily for the duration of 2-4 weeks depending on sides

Day 5:
Hunger - is "normal" 
Heat - Minimal during the day, more noticeable at night 
Energy - functionality has not been affected but I did notice a decline in energy

Sides:
INSOMNIA - Since day #1
Had night sweats the night of day #2 - none on day #3-5

Supplements:
Emergen-C  Immune +
take 2-3 packets a day mixed with my water as needed, mainly drink at work for energy.

Welcome any questions or suggestions.


----------



## Beti ona (Monday at 12:56 PM)

Your metabolism will ALWAYS go down when you start to lose fat, no matter if you use DNP or not, this is a natural, normal and expected process on your journey. You just have to stick to the diet, eat plenty of protein, train hard and increase your cardio.

Insomnia is also my worst side effect, the most limiting, in fact, the only one that forces me to keep doses low and take breaks.

After 4 weeks, take 2 weeks off and repeat the same cycle again.

Control your diet and increase cardio if possible.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## Xtren (Yesterday at 6:34 PM)

Beti ona said:


> Your metabolism will ALWAYS go down when you start to lose fat, no matter if you use DNP or not, this is a natural, normal and expected process on your journey. You just have to stick to the diet, eat plenty of protein, train hard and increase your cardio.
> 
> Insomnia is also my worst side effect, the most limiting, in fact, the only one that forces me to keep doses low and take breaks.
> 
> ...


I added some 10mg melatonin, helped a ton with the insomnia.
Sleep is not the best, but at least i can fall asleep and stay asleep for 4-5 hours.

Logging info on run below,

Today marks DAY:8  - 200 mg daily 
-Eating under 2k calories - Keto
-Heat only noticeable when i go to bed,
-Have a bit more energy, now that ketosis has kicked in, by no means was it cripping before but i did notice a boost.
30min -1H Cardio daily 

Day:14 i'll weigh myself and post progress on here.


----------

